# Probador de Cristales (funciona)



## lsedr (Mar 14, 2011)

Saludos C

Para quien sea útil....
Aquí les dejo un probador de cristales de quarzo y resonadores.

funciona bien y me ha ayudado recientemente....
http://www.4shared.com/document/OiUKCjhp/ProbadorDeCristales.html


----------



## homebrew (Mar 15, 2011)

Hola lsedr si que es muy útil un probador de cristales, es de esos pequeños proyectos que en ocasiones no le damos mucha importancia hasta que por algún motivo sospechamos que nuestro cristal no oscila o simplemente desconocemos su frecuencia de trabajo.
Acá dejo una unidad armada por mí en sus dos versiones a led y a instrumento indicador.

Saludos


----------



## DiegoAlfa (Jul 21, 2011)

bueno a ver lo voy a usar ya que estos cuarzos no se pueden medir fácilmente, uno sospecha de su falla pero no halla el circuito probador para confirmar su falla.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 21, 2011)

Este circuito tiene que funcionar... si el cristal tiene fallas o esta defectuoso, el circuito que gira en torno a Q1 no oscilará, y la salida de frecuencia (que pasa a ser RF) no podrá ser detectada por los diodos y amplificada por Q2 hacia el LED o el Miliamperimetro.


----------



## Lucio Ariel (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow!! Interesante proyecto, pero ¿No se ha probado aún?

Otra cosa, me llamó la atención la foto 2 y 3 (2 diferentes diagramas) Un diagrama presenta la opción de led, que al prenderse significa que el cristal a probar si funciona, ¿es correcto?
Y el otro diagrama el que no tiene led, ¿es alimentado por DC o por AC? No será más fácil hacer la medición con un tester??

 Ahora entiendo, yo tenía un multimetro barato de esos que venden en cualquier ferreteria que tenía un dibujito de una onda cuadrada, ¿sirve para los cristales verdad?

Ahora tengo un multimetro marca truper que no tiene esa medición.


----------



## homebrew (Jul 27, 2011)

Hola Lucio saludos, los dos circuitos están probados y funcionan bien, los dos circuitos se alimentan con baterías de 9 volts
Básicamente es un oscilador a cristal formado por Q1 y elementos asociados, donde una porción de rf es rectificada por el diodo D1 y aplicada a la base de Q2, en el circuito con instrumento R2 polariza la base de Q1 hasta que comienza la oscilación.
R6 es el ajuste de cero en el instrumento, el otro circuito es mas rudimentario y es tal cual tu comentas si enciende el led es porque hay actividad del cristal.
En cuanto al multimetro que mencionas seguro que ese zócalo es para medir transistores insertándolo en dicho zócalo, tendría que tener marcado algo así como E B C pero si tiene marcado CX es para medir condensadores.
Saludos y espero sea de tu utilidad la respuesta.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 28, 2011)

He visto algunos tester que si traen un medidor de frecuencia, por eso el dibujito de la onda cuadrada. Claramente no sirve, el cristal no esta excitado, polarizado ni amplificada su señal como para que el tester lo lea.

Saludos


----------



## lsedr (Jul 28, 2011)

Yo compré este:





Y tiene 6 años, y me ha resultado excelente, la pila recientemente ya se gasto y debo reemplazarla, pero estoy muy conforme cone el equipo. Mide frecuencia hasta 4 Mhz entonces con un divisor de frecuencia que construí que divide la frecuencia a medir entre 2,4,10 y 100. entonces así puedo medir hasta 400 Mhz usando el divisor... 

me costó USA$ 50 en Radioshack en new york

Lo recomiendo a los principiantes, es un buen multimetro


----------



## homebrew (Jul 28, 2011)

Hola gente asi es mumish 13 esos multimetros bien pueden funcionar con estos circuitos probadores de cristales ya que se necesita un oscilador para el multimetro poder leer la frecuencia, un multimetro que si bien ya tiene unos cuantos años pero lo uso a diario y le doy palo y palo nunca tube un problema con el es el Protek 506 mide hasta 10 mhz y con un prescaler realizado con un MC12013 que div. x 10 puedo trabajar hasta 100 mhz o con otro que divide por 1000 y va hasta 3.5 ghz andan fenomenales pero eso si no son para ajustes finos ya que tienen 4 digitos mas bien para tener una idea donde estas parado .


----------



## fredd2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Medio sacandolos del topic, ya que hablan de los frecuencimetros, tengo un frecuencimetro que si no lo conecto directamente al circuito los numeros quedan bailando un para khz para arriba y para abajo (con un aro de hertz) aun poniendo el muestreo cada 1 segundo.
Siempre hablando de bajas pontencias por que poniendo un par de watts por ej. en una carga fantasma siempre marca correctamente no asi en por ej. el dip meter que queda como loco bailando oscilando (en ambas usando el aro)
Saludos y disculpas por el off topic


----------



## homebrew (Jul 29, 2011)

Es normal y depende de cada frecuencímetro lo que comentas así de cual entrada estés usando dependiendo de el rango de frecuencias a medir, recuerda que la señal aplicada a la entrada senoidal hay que transformarla en una onda cuadrada para así ser manejada por los diferentes circuitos integrados normalmente ECL Y TTL, además cada prescaler tiene sus rangos de sensibilidad.
Por lo tanto es muy normal solo hay que buscar un mejor acoplamiento sin llegar a cargar el circuito que se esté midiendo en lo posible.

Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 29, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> He visto algunos tester que si traen un medidor de frecuencia, por eso el dibujito de la onda cuadrada. Claramente no sirve, el cristal no esta excitado, polarizado ni amplificada su señal como para que el tester lo lea.
> 
> Saludos


Hola, Amigo, lo que tu dices referente al simbolo de onda cuadrada, se refiere a q el instrumento lee  señales logicas H/L  y ademas en algunos modelos representan su valor de fcia..-


----------

